# UV sterilizer



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I am currently looking for a UV sterilizer but I'm new to the whole thing I have a 2219 Ehiem running on a 40g. How many watts should I be looking for? Any cheap UV sterilizers out there? Anyone use a cheap jebo, viaaqua, or aquamedic from ebay? bad idea? like explosions and in door swamps after? haha.


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

I use a 9watt Coralife on a 44 gallon and a 78. Been pleased with them. Decent price too.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> I am currently looking for a UV sterilizer but I'm new to the whole thing I have a 2219 Ehiem running on a 40g. How many watts should I be looking for? Any cheap UV sterilizers out there? Anyone use a cheap jebo, viaaqua, or aquamedic from ebay? bad idea? like explosions and in door swamps after? haha.


The Odyssea UV's look really solid (especially the connecting adapters), it's much better than the previous Jebo-line and costs around $25 for the 9W model. Might be worth it, their Odyssea canister filter definitely is.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

So are hanging ones better or inline ones better? Inline is a hassle to get in and out, hang are easy to get out, but does water even get in contact with the uv? Any suggestions on uv sterilizers? Other than the ones I asked about?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

If money is no object and you're looking for the top of the line UV sterilizer, then Aqua Ultraviolet is the one you are after. It's the Eheim of UV's, but it comes at a cost. The 8W model costs $140! 

The AquaMedic model looks exactly like the new Odyssea models, but of course there's a quality difference or maybe not depending on where AquaMedic manufacters their products. 

If you're only looking for temporary use than hang-on is what you need, Petsmart even sells a submersible UV sterilizer that isn't too expensive. However, I'm not sure how effective it is. Hang-on's are the same as Inline, the only difference is that you can hang it on the lip of the aquarium. The only thing is that you need a powerhead with a pre-filter to run it on hang-on mode.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Right Now im Using Current 8watts T-5 UV Gamma in a Hang on Back setup using Rio 180. I just Plug it in yesterday so lets see if it clears my GW.

At first im planning to purchase those UV at Petsmart, but i read some bad reviews about the UV, so decided to buy this Gamma UV, they said this is more better than those COmpact, but i dont know, anyways i dont care.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I just got a 9 watt turbo twist, I plan on hooking it up to my D1 vortex for massive gw killing. Anyone see any problems with this?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Why? Just hook it up to the filter. If you don't want it on all the time just plug it in when you see green water.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I wish I had greenwater to feed my daphnia. ;-)


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Turtlehead,

I have the 9watt turbo on my 72g but run it 24/7 inline on the output size of my eheim. I haven't seen anyside to doing this. My plants pearl like mad everynite. I like to just set it and forget it. I've had it about a year and just recently replaced the bulb. You shouldn't have any problem running it with your vortex.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Well the real reason why I just want to have it temporarily on my vortex is that I don't have enough plug outlets! It's just a mess, and I want it to be mobile like my vortex. They will serve the same and only purpose anyway. Die greenwater die.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

John P. said:


> I wish I had greenwater to feed my daphnia. ;-)


I think I've siphoned out over 60 gallons of green water over the past few weeks. Still there. Come and get it for free. =P


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

turtlehead said:


> Well the real reason why I just want to have it temporarily on my vortex is that I don't have enough plug outlets! It's just a mess, and I want it to be mobile like my vortex. They will serve the same and only purpose anyway. Die greenwater die.


Which model Vortex do you have? And it's not clearing up the green water good enough? I was hoping to just get either a Vortex/Magnum 250 OR UV but not both!


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Nothing ever beats algae like vortexing it crystal clean then UV-ing to scare it away so it'll never come back. It just gives that extra punch you know?


----------

